# Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display



## rs (Sep 8, 2015)

Featuring a resolution of approximately 120 effective megapixels, the SLR camera now being developed will incorporate a Canon-developed high-pixel-density CMOS sensor within the current EOS-series platform, which will realize compatibility with the Company’s diverse interchangeable EF lens lineup.3 The high-resolution images that the camera will be capable of producing will recreate the three-dimensional texture, feel and presence of subjects, making them appear as if they are really before one’s eyes. The camera will facilitate a level of resolution that is more than sufficient for enlarged poster-sized printout while also enabling images to be cropped and trimmed without sacrificing image resolution and clarity.

source: http://www.canon.com/news/2015/sep08e2.html


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 8, 2015)

Jeez, we'd all better get new computers. No wonder the used price of a late production 5D is going up. 

I never could quite understand this "canon is behind on sensor development" thing. Even the 50 mp current sensor is ahead of the Sony on a number of metrics. 

Kind of scary where this resolution is going. Looking at the IQ of a 7DII I can't help but feel much of the sensor area on the 5Ds is just wasted.


----------



## Antono Refa (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

I find it a little strange the sensor size is not stated.

Also, I wonder which existing EF lenses can resolve anywhere near 120MP, esp if the sensor is smaller than FF.


----------



## meywd (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

more awesome news


----------



## dolina (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

CFast will be the memory card of choice here.

All those demanding they use CF cards should try using a 5Ds. 1.9 seconds to review an image on the LCD after it was taken.


----------



## nemtom (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



Antono Refa said:


> I find it a little strange the sensor size is not stated.
> 
> Also, I wonder which existing EF lenses can resolve anywhere near 120MP, esp if the sensor is smaller than FF.



All lenses being more than f/4 wouldn't be able to resolve that much even on a full frame sensor. That's the reason I don't understand why is this high sensor density is the new trend. With this density diffraction comes as a limiting factor immediately, so there is no way to increase depth of field other than decreasing image quality without tilting the lens. Physics has its limitation.
The only way to achieve good quality is to increase the sensor size. Period.


----------



## tomscott (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

HOLY S%*T

Come on Canon bring home the bacon ;D


----------



## wockawocka (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

At 120mp that's going to be a beaut for anything requiring that res.

Pixel bin the thing and add user customizable crop overlays (like 8x10 and 6x4.5) and it'll really affect a lot of people.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



nemtom said:


> Antono Refa said:
> 
> 
> > I find it a little strange the sensor size is not stated.
> ...



_Cut and pasted from a similarly misinformed thread in March._

System resolution can be broadly shorthanded down to this equation, it isn't perfect but pretty close.

tsr = 1/sqrt((1/lsr) ² + (1/ssr) ² )

Where tsr is total spatial resolution, lsr is lens spatial resolution, and ssr is sensor spatial resolution.

So if, for example, we have a sensor that can resolve 100 lppmm, and a lens that can resolve 100 lppmm we get this

1/sqrt((1/100) ² + (1/100) ² ) = tsr of 71 lppmm

Leave the same lens on, good or bad, and double the sensor resolution to 200 lppmm

1/sqrt((1/100) ² + (1/200) ² ) = tsr of 89 lppmm


You will notice that the system resolution, even in this simplified form, can never resolve 100% of the lowest performing portion of that system, so if a 24MP sensor is returning 80% of the potential of a lens then a 50MP sensor might return 90%, how useful that is in real life is a moot point, but it does illustrate that even the most modest lens will show increased resolution when put in front of a higher resolving sensor.


----------



## sanj (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

Hahahahahahaha. And we were debating if 4K was necessary!!!!! So I guess no more of that outdated talk will surface again.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



sanj said:


> Hahahahahahaha. And we were debating if 4K was necessary!!!!! So I guess no more of that outdated talk will surface again.



Well some might not, I am still happy with my 21MP and hoping the 1DX MkII comes in around 24MP, if it does I suspect two of them will see my photography career out, after all the 1Ds MkIII's have lasted 7 years and counting. If they aren't then maybe a 5DSR and a single 1DX MkII will spread the feature set, but it would be reluctant.........


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



privatebydesign said:


> nemtom said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...



Yes, landscape users of both the 5DIII and 5Ds are reporting that latter is sharper at f/11 than the former is at f/8, pro rata.


----------



## nemtom (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



privatebydesign said:


> nemtom said:
> 
> 
> > Antono Refa said:
> ...



I don't say that oversampling will not produce better results than not oversampling the lens, but I would like to underline that if you look at this diagram ( http://tinyurl.com/pnjbhnr ), at some point the increase of the SSP (x in this diagram, max value is 400) will not increase the system's resolution (blue line) dramatically, while increasing sensor size would increase the resolution linearly. 
And because the lenses a solid limiting factor called diffraction, so lens' resolution cannot grow higher than a certain amount based on the aperture, the whole system will never produce much better image.


----------



## Diltiazem (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

Some brands maybe changing their pants. 8)


----------



## -pekr- (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

Well, Canon - first things first - put the 5D MK IV on the market, now


----------



## Diltiazem (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



nemtom said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > nemtom said:
> ...



This guy makes sense.

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/52070644


----------



## pedro (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

So, with these intresting news in mind, I kinda see a much deeper reason behind Canon's activity in re-modeling their lens line up...Don't have an FF body at the time, as my 5D3 got stolen due to an assault. But I think my rusty old 30D will be good for do some additional clicks while the amount which was covered by the insurance will wait to be invested in a new cam and a wa-lens...Three years down the road or whenever...


----------



## entoman (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

As a working pro who has used Canon cameras for several years, my message to Canon is NO, NO, NO!

You are going in completely the wrong direction. Pros and advanced amateurs have no need or desire for such a camera.

24-28 MP is more than enough for us, even 36 MP is overkill for most people.

What we want is noise-free images at ISO 3200 and above. What we want is significantly increased dynamic range, to retain shadow and highlight detail in contrasty lighting. What we want is better subject tracking. What we want is image stabilisation incorporated into ALL Canon lenses, or IBIS bodies. What we want is bigger, brighter viewfinders in the APS models.

What we DON'T want or need is ridiculously high megapixel counts!


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

Well super 35 will be a real limiting factor for Canon silly move that will please Arri. Should be open gate or Vistavision shows they know nothing about the movie industry.


----------



## Pete (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

I could see resolution being a standard DSLR variable (like ISO, f-stop, etc.) that you set when taking a picture. For some shots I might want high resolution but for others a lower value would be more appropriate. Naturally, if something like this becomes standard fare on cameras we could choose our defaults based on our preferences.


----------



## rickstar228 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

29.2mm x 20.22mm will be the sensor size
13280 x 9184 Effective Pixel Count
Pixel pitch 2.2 u m 
Frame Rate 9.5fps (CRAZY)
60 x the res of 1920 x1080 Video


----------



## nda (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



Pete said:


> I could see resolution being a standard DSLR variable (like ISO, f-stop, etc.) that you set when taking a picture. For some shots I might want high resolution but for others a lower value would be more appropriate. Naturally, if something like this becomes standard fare on cameras we could choose our defaults based on our preferences.



8)


----------



## pedro (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



entoman said:


> As a working pro who has used Canon cameras for several years, my message to Canon is NO, NO, NO!
> 
> You are going in completely the wrong direction. Pros and advanced amateurs have no need or desire for such a camera.
> 
> ...



I fully back up what you say. I wish to see this basic tech in 24 MP sensors...


----------



## LDS (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



entoman said:


> You are going in completely the wrong direction. Pros and advanced amateurs have no need or desire for such a camera.



Are you sure? A single size doesn't fit all... also, define "Pros" - what are "Pros"? Media/events? Marriage photographer? Sport/wildlife one? Lanscape/travel? Fashion? Advertising? Industrial and commercial photographers? Art reproduction? All same needs, truly?



entoman said:


> What we want is noise-free images at ISO 3200 and above. What we want is significantly increased dynamic range, to retain shadow and highlight detail in contrasty lighting.



We? For example, in a lot of studio photography you don't use high ISO and dynamic range is perfecty controlled by lighting - and a lot of commercial images are done under these controlled conditions. And your image could be shown at a size of several metres , instead of being displayed on someone 5" phone...



entoman said:


> What we want is better subject tracking. What we want is image stabilisation incorporated into ALL Canon lenses, or IBIS bodies. What we want is bigger, brighter viewfinders in the APS models.



Again, not everybody is a sport/wildlife photographer... and if this camera would be the only model offered by Canon you could be right, but it won't - don't worry, other sensors will be still available and improved for different needs.


----------



## N2itiv (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

Future tech that doesn't effect my present photography. Aside from final product form, user systems would need to store and process all that data. Won't change a thing in the meantime.


----------



## meywd (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



dilbert said:


> I wonder how much of this is chest beating in response to the competition from Sony's lineup? (It would be naive to assume this is just targeted at the A7RII.)
> 
> Are Canon trying to see how Sony will respond?
> 
> ...



what about the 4 million ISO camera, wasn't it announced with a demo video a couple of years ago?


----------



## vscd (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

So, to sum it up, Canon just skips 4k, 8k is on the way...


----------



## Tinky (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



pedro said:


> So, with these intresting news in mind, I kinda see a much deeper reason behind Canon's activity in re-modeling their lens line up...Don't have an FF body at the time, as my 5D3 got stolen due to an assault. But I think my rusty old 30D will be good for do some additional clicks while the amount which was covered by the insurance will wait to be invested in a new cam and a wa-lens...Three years down the road or whenever...



Sorry to hear of this Pedro. I hope the cops get the scum and chuck them down the stairs a couple of times.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



jeffa4444 said:


> Well super 35 will be a real limiting factor for Canon silly move that will please Arri. Should be open gate or Vistavision shows they know nothing about the movie industry.



What was the camera most used on oscar nominees in the last couple of years? Catching up with / competing with.. Arri s35 is not a bad place to be. Especially with the plethora of compatable lenses in hire shops. Movie productions tend to be limited companies who hire gear in the short term rather than buy gear for the long term.

The market is very satisfied with Arri & s35.

I'd suggest that from a business point of view, rather than a brinksmanships point of view, it's exactly where Canon want to be.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

footnote 3:
Out of the 96 lenses that make up the EF lens lineup, 60 models will be compatible with the SLR camera under development.


----------



## pedro (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



Tinky said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > So, with these intresting news in mind, I kinda see a much deeper reason behind Canon's activity in re-modeling their lens line up...Don't have an FF body at the time, as my 5D3 got stolen due to an assault. But I think my rusty old 30D will be good for do some additional clicks while the amount which was covered by the insurance will wait to be invested in a new cam and a wa-lens...Three years down the road or whenever...
> ...



Thank you, Tinky. This happened in a twinkle of an eye. 4 guys from behind in broad daylight, I was walking as the last of the group...I was glad they took me and did not attack the rest...as I accompanied young people (18-25yrs) to a place in Latin America...I was just happy enough to quickly let go the equipment as they grabbed the strap and tore me forcefully from behind. I fell on the back and got rid of the cam as fast as possible...You wouldn't defend it under these circumstances...But, this could have happened anywhere, though. I just thank God that I am alive, everything else is replaceable...


----------



## EOBeav (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

4k video is so 2016.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



entoman said:


> As a working pro who has used Canon cameras for several years, my message to Canon is NO, NO, NO!
> 
> You are going in completely the wrong direction. Pros and advanced amateurs have no need or desire for such a camera.
> 
> ...



who died and made you spokesman? 

Ever hear of studio?

landscape?

in most cases they could care less about your "we want noise free ISO 3200 and above".

and btw, with 120Mp, you can NR to your heart's content and have 20MP output.

Downsampled, 120MP WILL look pretty bloody noise free.

the ability for this camera to oversample and deliver a non-digital look will be pretty cool in the right hands, in the wrong hands, there will be a bunch of whingers for sure.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



rrcphoto said:


> Downsampled, 120MP WILL look pretty bloody noise free.



One has to learn digital techniques to use a digital camera to it's full potential. It isn't film so we should not act like it is.....


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



dilbert said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > footnote 3:
> ...


well, the more i thought about this camera the more I thought .. EVERYTHING had to change.

with 2.5 the pixels of the 5Ds.. DiGiC, AF, etc - all have to have their games seriously upped.

could this be the older lenses that don't have precise enough focus?

2.7um pixels, for precise focus, it's going to be interesting to see how canon engineers all of this.

even the 8k C500 video announcement is pretty startling .. we're talking 13EV 8k at 60fps on a super 35 (1.4 crop thereabouts, 35MP sensor).


----------



## Woody (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

This is great news. I thought Canon is about to throw in their towel and surrender to Sony. 

But please... for goodness sake... do something about that dynamic range thingy...


----------



## sanj (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



privatebydesign said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahahahaha. And we were debating if 4K was necessary!!!!! So I guess no more of that outdated talk will surface again.
> ...



Private 8k is for film makers. Not for photographers. You know that.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



Tinky said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > Well super 35 will be a real limiting factor for Canon silly move that will please Arri. Should be open gate or Vistavision shows they know nothing about the movie industry.
> ...


Most oscar nominees are shot on open gate Alexa cameras notably the Alexa XT its TV that shoots S35 even most commercials shoot open gate. The Red Dragon is closer to Vistavision than S35 and its the second most popular camera for movies. No movie we have serviced globally has used the Canon C500 only one the Sony F55 so Canon will not easily win the hearts & minds of movie makers who like anamorphic lenses and open gate for visual effects so unfortunately your wrong.


----------



## arjay (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



dilbert said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > footnote 3:
> ...


Out of 96 lenses, that means it will not take :
EF-M lenses.......4
EF-s lenses.......14
Cinema lenses ..18

leaving only 60 compatible lenses.
This means that the camera is most likely full frame (there is a possibility that it is APS-H)


----------



## tomscott (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

I wouldn't say no to the mega pixels but I would prefer something around 28mp FF and 8fps would be a great wildlife and motorsport camera.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



arjay said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...


that is a nice catch. I am wondering about APS-H. however canon can stitch for larger, it's just more expensive.

and this isn't going to be no 4K camera body - I'm thinking north of 8K.


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



tomscott said:


> I wouldn't say no to the mega pixels but I would prefer something around 28mp FF and 8fps would be a great wildlife and motorsport camera.



I don't see anything in this announcement that says canon isn't going to make a lower resolution camera.

Odds are a fast fps camera will still be lower resolution.

Canon stated in the past, they are going to create more cameras that are more focused to particular markets.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



Tinky said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > So, with these intresting news in mind, I kinda see a much deeper reason behind Canon's activity in re-modeling their lens line up...Don't have an FF body at the time, as my 5D3 got stolen due to an assault. But I think my rusty old 30D will be good for do some additional clicks while the amount which was covered by the insurance will wait to be invested in a new cam and a wa-lens...Three years down the road or whenever...
> ...



There used to be a website where you could upload a pic from a stolen camera and see if any others taken with it subsequently had been put online. Anyone remember that?


----------



## scyrene (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



tomscott said:


> I wouldn't say no to the mega pixels but I would prefer something around 28mp FF and 8fps would be a great wildlife and motorsport camera.



I'm sure you'll get that too. I doubt this will be their only offering


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

*Is anyone else picking up on the word 'effective' in the MP statement?*

"approximately 120 effective megapixels"

I say this for a few reasons: 


That word is not used in traditional SLR announcements: it's not part of the 5DS/5DS R announcement, and the word only shows up in the 7D2 announcement to speak to DPAF and not to the overall sensor resolution.

Any chance this is a Foveon or other non-Bayer technology that renders more detail through other means?

Any chance this is some DXO One or Olympus in-camera composite of multiple shots nonsense?

I'm just curious if you believe the 120 MP statement is tied to fudgery, marketing shenanigans, asterisk-worthy techno-witchcraft, etc. or you believe Canon is talking about an _actual_ 120 million pixel sensor.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



dilbert said:


> I wonder how much of this is chest beating in response to the competition from Sony's lineup? (It would be naive to assume this is just targeted at the A7RII.)
> 
> Are Canon trying to see how Sony will respond?
> 
> ...



Your head is exactly where mine is, Dilbert. I just started a side-thread on this re: the _motivation_ behind the announcement (rather than this thread for the _content_ of it):

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=27622.0

- A


----------



## rrcphoto (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



ahsanford said:


> *Is anyone else picking up on the word 'effective' in the MP statement?*
> 
> "approximately 120 effective megapixels"
> 
> ...



they usually say that because of the requirement to demosaic the bayer sensor.

you're reading too much into it.

"The EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R cameras offer the highest resolution capture in the history of EOS: a Canon designed and manufactured, full-frame 50.6 Megapixel CMOS sensor. *It captures 8712 x 5813 effective pixels*, delivering images with wide dynamic range and an incredible level of realism perfect for large-scale printing"


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

I am utterly enthused that anyone is working on an 8K Cinema pipeline.

It's almost disgusting that movies are still published and displayed at 2K resolution in professional movie theaters. My home theater from 2009 still looks better than 90% of the box office theaters out there (and that bulb has been running like a freight train for 6 years now in economy brightness mode).

And 8K is even something that we can use right now.
Everyone knows downsampling is great for their pictures, and the same applies to movies. 4K mastered movies still improve image quality on a 2K display, 8K mastered movies are going to look better than 4K movies on a 4K display. This production pipeline actually has practical value right now.


----------



## RGF (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

8K video would be a great 1Dx M3.

120 MP - "effective" MP???? could this be a Fovoen type sensor?


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



9VIII said:


> I am utterly enthused that anyone is working on an 8K Cinema pipeline.
> 
> It's almost disgusting that movies are still published and displayed at 2K resolution in professional movie theaters. My home theater from 2009 still looks better than 90% of the box office theaters out there (and that bulb has been running like a freight train for 6 years now in economy brightness mode).
> 
> ...



Just curious, have the projections changed on 4K television penetration? I recall an article from earlier this year claiming that 4K will still not hit 50% in the US for another few years (I believe it was 2020).

I recognize the people making content benefit from / need to stay well ahead of the home consumer, but I was just curious how quickly 4K was becoming the norm in households.

- A


----------



## Crosswind (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

Nothing is set in stone regarding sensor size...

A 120MP sensor would be a great step forward till 2020 & pretty nice for an entry-level MF DSLR. If I remember correctly, Canon wasn't aversed to introduce medium format someday. It's just not the right time for now I guess, but I can see future DSLRs having MF sized sensors at moderate price tags.

edit; if there will be Canon MF DSLRs someday, you'd probably be able to use EF optics on a bigger "EF-X" bayonet with no restrictions. The camera has to be in crop mode. Same could be the case for using EF-S optics on a FF body, right? If that's not possible, make an adapter and just let the body go into crop mode.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



rrcphoto said:


> entoman said:
> 
> 
> > As a working pro who has used Canon cameras for several years, my message to Canon is NO, NO, NO!
> ...



Which Pros? Professional wedding photographers and photojournalists maybe not.

This is not being aimed at advanced amateurs.

Personally I would love a very large 8MP UHD/4K sensor, with massive photosites. But I don't delude myself that Canon care what I think.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

Most multiplex screens averaged have a 56ft diagonal screen. To see 2K you need to sit roughly in the middle of the theatre, for 4K the first two to three rows, 8K you would be sitting in no mans land between the seats & the screen. 8K oversampled to 4K IS going to be the future and V-Nova "Perseus" compression software will make it managable. 

NHK are already testing 8K cameras, the Arri Alexa 65 is a 6K camera, and the Red Weapon is a 6K camera, all these cameras require a larger colour space which is where REC.2020 comes in and for streaming H.265 comes in. 

As others have stated it will weed out the "bad" lenses in terms of resolution and sharpness but equally all that resolution & sharpness creates its own issues for make-up, practicals etc. so expect legacy lenses to continue to be heavily used.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



Tinky said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > entoman said:
> ...



Haven't we seen this back and forth enough with our various threads on 1DX II vs. 5DS vs. 5D4?

There are some landscape/studio/product/macro people would pay extortion money for a 120 MP rig that couldn't be used above ISO 400.

And there are event/wedding/concert folks would pay that same extortion money for a 6 MP rig that delivers perfectly clean files at ISO 25,600.

Our needs vary and we should be respectful of that.

- A


----------



## Maiaibing (Sep 8, 2015)

*Enjoying 50 mpix will buy 70 mpix more when possible*

Would be great if they could retro-fit my 5DS/R but I'll buy it regardless. 

Could be best reason to skip the 5DIV?

Choice is good. 8)


----------



## unfocused (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



9VIII said:


> It's almost disgusting that movies are still published and displayed at 2K resolution in professional movie theaters.



My wife and I go to a *lot* of movies. I can't recall *ever* walking out of a theater and thinking: that movie would have been great if it had higher resolution.


----------



## gsealy (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

It seems to me that 8K immediately obsoletes 4K, and therefore the C300 MII should be down priced to about $5K.


----------



## Pascal Parvex (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



scyrene said:


> There used to be a website where you could upload a pic from a stolen camera and see if any others taken with it subsequently had been put online. Anyone remember that?



http://www.lenstag.com
I use it, too.


----------



## meywd (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



unfocused said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > It's almost disgusting that movies are still published and displayed at 2K resolution in professional movie theaters.
> ...



Don't you see a difference between IMAX and normal movies?


----------



## emko (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



meywd said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Yes the 70mm Imax films where amazing now its all that digital 2k projection bull crap they still call IMAX
35mm 21.95mm x 18.6mm vs IMAX 70mm 70mm x 48.5 That's a big difference but now they shoot with 2k/4k cameras and then display the film with 2k projectors and call it IMAX ya right.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



emko said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Further, non-dedicated IMAX feature films ask for extra money at the theaters but only feature (say) 10-15 minutes of actual IMAX footage throughout the film. Christopher Nolan was fond of sprinkling it into his films, which was weird to watch as you'd go from anamorphic widescreen to something nearly square, but in fairness, he's very clever at hiding some of those transitions.

- A


----------



## Meatcurry (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

So is this announcement tied to this from 2010? http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/120_megapixel_apsh_format_cmos_sensor.do


----------



## thepancakeman (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



emko said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Exactly. I saw the new Mission:Impossible movie in "IMAX" and from my seat in about the center of the theater I could see every freaking pixel. Pretty much ruined the movie for me (which I otherwise enjoyed.)


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



PhotographyFirst said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Further, non-dedicated IMAX feature films ask for extra money at the theaters but only feature (say) 10-15 minutes of actual IMAX footage throughout the film. Christopher Nolan was fond of sprinkling it into his films, which was weird to watch as you'd go from anamorphic widescreen to something nearly square, but in fairness, he's very clever at hiding some of those transitions.
> ...



My fault. Bringing him up was OT in the first place. Sorry about that.

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



ahsanford said:


> Further, non-dedicated IMAX feature films ask for extra money at the theaters but only feature (say) 10-15 minutes of actual IMAX footage throughout the film. Christopher Nolan was fond of sprinkling it into his films, which was weird to watch as you'd go from anamorphic widescreen to something nearly square, but in fairness, he's very clever at hiding some of those transitions.
> 
> - A



Literally just watched this video on aspect changes during films.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R26_F7pecqo


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



privatebydesign said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Further, non-dedicated IMAX feature films ask for extra money at the theaters but only feature (say) 10-15 minutes of actual IMAX footage throughout the film. Christopher Nolan was fond of sprinkling it into his films, which was weird to watch as you'd go from anamorphic widescreen to something nearly square, but in fairness, he's very clever at hiding some of those transitions.
> ...



Before I hit play on your link (thanks -- never noticed that _Life of Pi_ broke the frame like that), I knew _Grand Budapest Hotel_ would be an example. It had to be. I live in Southern California, and I happened to see _GBH_ in an ArcLight Hollywood filled with cinephiles, entertainment industry folks, etc. -- in short, it's one of 2-3 places in the LA area that the guys/gals who crush film trivia tend to dwell. 

The usher gave the usual ArcLight spiel on 'we go to great lengths to give you the optimal picture and sound', but also added a scripted speech to the effect of: "Wes Anderson often changes aspect ratio _by design_ in this film, so _please_ do not complain to us that the projector is messed up when the aspect ratio changes."

I'm so OT it's comical. Apologies.

- A


----------



## deleteme (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



meywd said:


> Don't you see a difference between IMAX and normal movies?



I have seen a few IMAX movies in the past and was wowed by the image, however it was impressive because of its enormous size and the strategy of employing stadium seating in such manner that the audience were all much closer than in a typical theater presentation.

I have been looking closely of late to digital projection presentations and have to admit that I can not see a disadvantage. What I do notice is a lack of density and color change when reels changed and the absence of dirt and scratches near the end of a reel.

Films today also expend a lot of PP effort in grading for low saturation darker images, short, rapid cuts that emphasize action and altogether too much handheld camera work to show of any sharpness or lack thereof. 
I also note in journals such as American Cinematographer, that there is endless discussion about lens choice with many filmmakers claiming to opt for older lenses because of their softness and lower contrast that helps them emulate film.

In the end I scarcely notice things like sharpness as I notice framing, lighting and editing. Grand Budapest Hotel was a wonderful film to watch just because of its filmmaking excellence. I assume I saw it on a 2K projector but I have no way of knowing for certain as the fact was not advertised at the theater I was visiting whereas my local theater proudly advertises its Christie projectors.
Moreover, if the film sucks, THAT is what I will remember.


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



unfocused said:


> My wife and I go to a *lot* of movies. I can't recall *ever* walking out of a theater and thinking: that movie would have been great if it had higher resolution.



Agreed.

I am curious whether there is a need for better technology in digital films.

Consider all the flak that Peter Jackson received for filming The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey in 3-D 48 fps (as opposed to the standard 24 fps):

"HD has the unfortunate effect of turning every film into what appears to be a documentary about a film set, not just warts-and-all but carefully supplying extra warts where a wart has no right to be." – The New Yorker

"There are scenes when it causes the images to be crisper and brighter but, especially in instances of high CGI content, it creates a non-cinematic picture. That may be the primary reason why isolated moments feel like video game outtakes." – ReelViews

"Couple that with 3D and the movie looks so hyper-real that you see everything that's fake about it, from painted sets to prosthetic noses. The unpleasant effect is similar to watching a movie on a new HD home-theater monitor, shadows obliterated by blinding light – yikes! – reality TV." – Rolling Stone

"The rest of us will be reminded of high-definition television — better known, in my household, as a reason to avoid viewing films on TV, unless they contain characters named Woody and Buzz." – The New Yorker 

"The immediacy of the ­actors is startling, but the background is weirdly foreshortened, the fakeness of the sets and makeup an endless distraction. Staginess does nothing for a ­fantasy-film epic ... the grandeur of the Lord of the Rings trilogy having been replaced by something that resembles tatty summer-stock theater." – David Edelstein, New York

"At 48 frames, the film is more true to life, sometimes feeling so intimate it's like watching live theater. That close-up perspective also brings out the fakery of movies. Sets and props look like phony stage trappings at times, the crystal pictures bleaching away the painterly quality of traditional film." – Associated Press

from http://www.vulture.com/2012/12/critics-on-the-hobbits-high-frame-rate.html#


----------



## TeT (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



privatebydesign said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Further, non-dedicated IMAX feature films ask for extra money at the theaters but only feature (say) 10-15 minutes of actual IMAX footage throughout the film. Christopher Nolan was fond of sprinkling it into his films, which was weird to watch as you'd go from anamorphic widescreen to something nearly square, but in fairness, he's very clever at hiding some of those transitions.
> ...



THanks for the link, that was a great "informative" clip


----------



## Policar (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

C300 Mk II is specially designed to meet the HDR next-gen specs (15 stops, rec2020, etc.). As well as 4k.

13 stops is fine and on par with everything but the Alexa (and soon C300 Mk II) but doesn't meet HDR spec. And there's no real push for 8k exhibition anywhere. 

Odd. Cool, I guess.


----------



## jarrodeu (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



Woody said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > My wife and I go to a *lot* of movies. I can't recall *ever* walking out of a theater and thinking: that movie would have been great if it had higher resolution.
> ...


This is in reference to the higher frame rate which has nothing to do with resolution. Sometimes it is called the soap-opera effect. 

Jarrod


----------



## jarrodeu (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



emko said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you see a difference between IMAX and normal movies?
> ...


Exactly, some people call it LIE-MAX. It's hard to find true IMAX theatres that show feature films. Considering that real film IMAX has up to 18k resolution, there is a big difference but the new laser projectors should help.

Jarrod


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



ahsanford said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > I am utterly enthused that anyone is working on an 8K Cinema pipeline.
> ...



Sorry, I don't follow statistics like that.
But I do know the first Ultra HD Bluray compatible displays are just coming out. I feel sorry for anyone who has already bought a 4K TV. The ability of this industry to coordinate the release of new technology is spectacularly terrible.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



jarrodeu said:


> Woody said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



I would like to see the full 120fps 8K standard across all cinema... But I'm a tech junkie as much as anything.

I'm not blind to the fact that 8K won't make a bad movie good, tech demos rarely are, but stuff like Avatar already are glorified tech demonstrations and I'd like to see them be the best they can be.

The best conclusion I've read about how fake movies look as recording standards increase is just that movie production standards need to be raised to adapt. CGI, makeup, everything. And that sounds to me like we're getting better looking movies.
Not that the new standards apply to all genres, but if you are going to spend hundreds of millions of dollars just filling the screen with explosions, I don't see much reason not to display it in the highest quality possible.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

Why do people keep talking about what they _*need*_?!

All this new tech has nothing to do with what you need, Canon is a business pure and simple.

Don't like phones with 4K displays? Get used to it. Don't think we need cameras with more megapixels? Get used to it.

A lot of new tech, we probably do not need, but we will be getting it (eventually) anyway.

It is very clear which direction tech is moving, and it has to move otherwise we would never buy anything new. Whether we *need* it, or not.


----------



## Tinky (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



expatinasia said:


> Why do people keep talking about what they _*need*_?!
> 
> All this new tech has nothing to do with what you need, Canon is a business pure and simple.
> 
> ...



I agree almost whole-heartedly.
Sometimes it seems though that a step forward in one way is to the detriment of something else, i.e. jumps in resolution, but slower frames, or higher noise, or aperture limited diffraction...

People should be quite entitled to say that something else would suit their needs better.

In my experience such people tend to be professionals, not hung up on marketing or what the other guy is doing, more concerned about the tools they are using to do their work, and more concerned with the end result and getting paid than anything.

I laugh when I read about the Canon Conspiracy, and why doesn't an SL1 have SDi inputs and Canon disabling their cameras etc. etc. It's all about tools for the job. I don't want a half price half baked C camera. I want a camera that works. I need a camera that works.

What seems to perturb many on here is that Canon aren't wowing the trade shows, but what they are doing is serving the professional markets with the tools they need today.

So I would argue that 'need' does come into it at some level.


----------



## expatinasia (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

I hear you, Tinky.

I mean take USB 3.1 - I only ever download my images from my 1D X through USB.

Would I like USB 3.1, yes. Do I need it? Perhaps once I have enjoyed it, but realistically it is something I would desire.

Thankfully, Canon makes all sorts of camera for all sorts of professions. And like you say, some things are more important to some people, than others.

I think innovation is great, and frankly it made me proud to read about Canon this morning as I know they are looking to the future.


----------



## Hector1970 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



9VIII said:


> I am utterly enthused that anyone is working on an 8K Cinema pipeline.
> 
> It's almost disgusting that movies are still published and displayed at 2K resolution in professional movie theaters. My home theater from 2009 still looks better than 90% of the box office theaters out there (and that bulb has been running like a freight train for 6 years now in economy brightness mode).
> 
> ...



I love going to the cinema and I've very good eyesight thankfully.
When I go to the cinema I am happy with the picture quality.
Maybe it could be better but I'm not looking for it. I'd like the average movie to be better and I don't think 8K would make much difference there.
If I walk into a shop with LCD televisions I can't see the great improvement of 4K over a typical LCD television.
It's a sort of diminishing return.
A 120MP camera probably has the same outcome for most people. I personally love high resolution. I'd love to be able to zoom into a picture and see very precise things in the picture in focus. Realistically for an ordinary people I don't think they could detect the difference between 24MP and 120MP.
All these technology companies are in trouble.
They are improving their products but not inventing new ones.
Even Apple I'd say is running out of road. How are they going to convince people in 5 years time to upgrade their phones? They will find it hard to upgrate on the existing.
Canon are facing the sane problem.
In fairness they are trying to innovate.


----------



## scyrene (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



9VIII said:


> I would like to see the full 120fps 8K standard across all cinema... But I'm a tech junkie as much as anything.
> 
> I'm not blind to the fact that 8K won't make a bad movie good, tech demos rarely are, but stuff like Avatar already are glorified tech demonstrations and I'd like to see them be the best they can be.
> 
> ...



I'm just not convinced that more is better, even in that sort of film. It could be. It probably will be sometimes. But I don't know that being bombarded with ever more lavish, high res, lurid imagery makes anything better. Mind you, I don't even watch blockbusters so I'm probably a curmudgeon


----------



## Maiaibing (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



CanonFanBoy said:


> Maybe you mean, "I say this because I cannot ever remember the Canons coming out and saying "We're developing a xxx DSLR" before they've even got a press release out with its name, etc. The 1Ds was a big surprise back in the day and when the Nikons whet FF, that was also a surprise."



Canon's Camera Division Chief has already announced that they are working on an all round successor camera to the 5DIII (in connection with the 5DS/R release).


----------



## gunship01 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

They are "developing" a 120MP camera. 

WHEN will this see the light of day? I'll be 100 years old in 2060 so I am not thinking I have a great deal of time to work with this camera which will cost $568,554.00 (with free shipping I'm sure).


----------



## TeT (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



gunship01 said:


> They are "developing" a 120MP camera.
> 
> WHEN will this see the light of day? I'll be 100 years old in 2060 so I am not thinking I have a great deal of time to work with this camera which will cost $568,554.00 (with free shipping I'm sure).



Let's see at 568K, whats another $47 for shipping. I think you will probably have to pay the shipping...


----------



## moreorless (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

You could say I spose that Canon are quite well setup for a 120 MP camera with there tilt/shift lenses(seems likely we'll get 45mm and 90mm updates as well) as tilt would as with view camera become a big issue when looking to maximise that kind of resolution, shooting at F/8 for example is already taking a bit of the edge off of 36-50 MP via diffraction.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



gunship01 said:


> They are "developing" a 120MP camera.
> 
> WHEN will this see the light of day? I'll be 100 years old in 2060 so I am not thinking I have a great deal of time to work with this camera which will cost $568,554.00 (with free shipping I'm sure).



Maybe they'll give us a discount and an attending nurse at release time if we pre-order today? ;D


----------



## RGF (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



gunship01 said:


> They are "developing" a 120MP camera.
> 
> WHEN will this see the light of day? I'll be 100 years old in 2060 so I am not thinking I have a great deal of time to work with this camera which will cost $568,554.00 (with free shipping I'm sure).



I suspect that the 120MP camera is a specialized camera for bragging rights. Sort like the 1200-1700 (is this correct range) zoom lens. No bought it but Canon had bragging rights!


----------



## Respinder (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



> three-dimensional texture, feel and presence of subjects, making them appear as if they are really before one’s eyes



Could this possibly be the announcement of the legendary Canon EOS 3D?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

I read CR for the humour! 

Jack


----------



## romanr74 (Sep 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



9VIII said:


> jarrodeu said:
> 
> 
> > Woody said:
> ...



thank you for the avatar example. to me this is the biggest crap ever produced but people flocked to cinemas and were impressed with the 3d effect. that is betrayal on the consumer. i'd rather watch good old disney pocahontas.


----------



## syder (Sep 13, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



9VIII said:


> jarrodeu said:
> 
> 
> > Woody said:
> ...



Basically no. We're used to watching film at 24 fps with the motion blur that you get from that, whereas we're used to watching 50/60 fps (interlaced) tv and 60+ fps video games, which give a very different type of motion. HFR cinema has a closer frame rate to video games and cheap looking video than film which is why most people thought it looked cheap and bad. The way that motion and blur are rendered has nowt to do with spatial resolution.


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



syder said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > jarrodeu said:
> ...



"Too much detail" was the primary complaint against increased framerate. "It looks funny" is a matter of conditioning, people are conditioned to watch 24fps and as soon as you replace that audience with one that is conditioned differently the problems vanish.
Except that the studio still has to increase production standards because the image is objectively clearer.
Higher resolution revealing more defects is the same problems as increased framerate right now. The solutions are the same. Standards have to go up.


----------



## tvexecutive (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*

Canon can't get an 18MP 1DX to work right and we're here talking about 120MP???? INSANITY!!!!



rs said:


> Featuring a resolution of approximately 120 effective megapixels, the SLR camera now being developed will incorporate a Canon-developed high-pixel-density CMOS sensor within the current EOS-series platform, which will realize compatibility with the Company’s diverse interchangeable EF lens lineup.3 The high-resolution images that the camera will be capable of producing will recreate the three-dimensional texture, feel and presence of subjects, making them appear as if they are really before one’s eyes. The camera will facilitate a level of resolution that is more than sufficient for enlarged poster-sized printout while also enabling images to be cropped and trimmed without sacrificing image resolution and clarity.
> 
> source: http://www.canon.com/news/2015/sep08e2.html


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



tvexecutive said:


> Canon can't get an 18MP 1DX to work right and we're here talking about 120MP???? INSANITY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think, judging from your hyperbolic posts so far it is you that is more likely the problem, not your Canon gear. There are many people doing work like you with Canon gear and they are quite happy, wonder why?


----------



## scyrene (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



tvexecutive said:


> Canon can't get an 18MP 1DX to work right and we're here talking about 120MP???? INSANITY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with the 1Dx?


----------



## meywd (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Canon Developing 8K Cinema EOS Camera, 120mp DSLR & 8K Display*



privatebydesign said:


> tvexecutive said:
> 
> 
> > Canon can't get an 18MP 1DX to work right and we're here talking about 120MP???? INSANITY!!!!
> ...



He is correct, with the amount of photos this forum has, coming from the crappy 1D X and the crappier lower end cameras like the 5D III, you would wonder how anyone is still shooting with a Canon camera, especially those at major sports events, or those doing BIF, I am sure this photo sucks because my camera is too crappy to shoot at low light


----------

